# Are the steelheads in rivers yet



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Are they in the rivers yet. I have another question everyone is talking about little cleo's if anyone has any information about it can you please post or email me 


[email protected]


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

little cleos are spoons. Heres two links i found to give you an idea:

http://www.acmetackle.com/scripts/littlecleo_colors.html

http://www.fishusa.com/HTML/ACME_Little_Cleo_Spoons.asp


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There are a few in the rivers, but not in any great numbers. If you're lucky, you'll catch one or two. Try the mouths of the rivers.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

THanks you it is my first time for steelhead any tips will also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Little Cleos and K/O Wobblers work well. Could also try a maraboo jig tipped with a few maggots drifted under a float. 1/32 to 1/64oz with a strong hook in black is a good starting point. When on the river ask some questions. Most people are willing to help. If you can think of some more questions feel free to ask here. Buy the way where do you plan on fishing for steelies?


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i was planning on going to the vermillion river. Last year we went to mill hollow when they was out and i seen someone catch one so that is why i want to try it because it looks like a good fight 


thanks you KFM


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Now, Im NO expert, not even remotely close, but Ive "put my time in", and fished for them a lot. I have only caught about 5 in my whole life, (3 this fall so far  )

Youll probably find them to be a challenge to hook up with at first, dont be discouraged. Think of it as a challenge. Enjoy the chase and think of it as a learning experience out on the water, even if you dont catch one right away.

When the water is "warm", they will chase spoons and spinners. Ive found that most guys (including myself) have good luck with colors that resemble baitfish. Which means that there has to be a lot of silver or chrome "flash" to the lure. This looks like an injured fish to the steelhead, an easy "meal".

When the water cools, a lot of guys fish jig/maggots as mentioned above.

Good luck and enjoy the chase. Keep reading all you can about steelhead and learning from other fishermen. 

When you finally hook up with one of these fighters, your patience and study will pay off!


----------



## Two (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey guys, My self and a buddy been fishing for Steelheads in the Vermilion River. I got a 27 1/4 in. on a Charleez Spiner (white/white) on 10/26 or so closer to Vermilion. With the rains we had it brought up the river so now they will be moving up. The last 3 or 4 nights we been fishing the river in Birmingham but no luck yet. We don't think there up that far as of last night (11/7). The river looked like it went down at least a foot and it is getting clear and clearer. If you want or need any info just ask and I will be more then glad to help in any way.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I got skunked but the three people I fished with each got one between 7 and 8.5 pounds, also a few smaller ones, I think 5 in total. Like a moron i didn't really come prepared and it was one equipment malfunction after another- I was dubbed 'net boy' as that really was my role for the day... lol...

After that you may not want my advice but I can assure you i really do catch them... Little Cleos work great- I use N., in that first link someone gave ya to the acme web page. Just the plain chrome ones have done well for me. As for bait, I do well with waxworms under a tiny bobber, on a 1/64 oz jig. Black is an awesome color to use or chartruese, I like the black hair jig best. Minnows work well at times also and if you are lucky enough to find salmon spawn- that rox! Remember to go as light on line as u can- 4 or 6# test and a long rod to play these fish.

Best of luck to ya- hope u get a hawg!


----------

